# What to wear at a christening



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey ladies

Just looking for some advice hope u all don't mind.

My sil is getting our niece christened but not till September I know ages away but I'm already thinking of what to wear. I have never been to a christening before and just wondered what to wear.

Thanks
Katie xx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Wear something that looks 'Sunday best' not as fancy as what you'd wear to a wedding but not jeans either. Something like linen trousers with a flowy top or a pretty summery dress..


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

The last few christenings that I have been to, I have just worn smart trousers and a top.  Have found most people there had also done the same


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

A smart dress I would go for or like the others say a smart/casual trouser outfit but not hats etc like a wedding
L x


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
I had my LO Christened on Saturday just gone.  I wore a dress with a cardigan and am going to wear the same dress to a wedding next week with a hat etc.  All the ladies wore either linen trouser type things or skirts or dresses - not quite wedding attire but pretty formal - we all relaxed a lot when we got back to mine for the do after though!  The men wore shirts and trousers and a few including DH had ties on but again a lot of these were abandoned back at our house!

Think you want to go for formal but not wedding formal!


----------

